# How do you haul round bales



## jeff outwest

During the county fair I used a local guy to haul some hay home for me. Normally, I use a tractor and wagon.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's a weird looking get-up the first feller has....


----------



## slowzuki

Its a stack retriever, not really meant for round bales. Big bucks to move 6 round bales!



somedevildawg said:


> That's a weird looking get-up the first feller has....


----------



## Dill

For silage bales, this is my limit for getting up the hill behind the barn.







I can get a few more on for dry, ended up with 1 more on this load.


----------



## JD3430

With a 30' 24k gooseneck and a F-550


----------



## carcajou

I use this






Or my Western Star with a 24' bed, it hauls 14 at a time.


----------



## JD3430

carcajou said:


> I use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ken 016.JPG Or my Western Star with a 24' bed, it hauls 14 at a time.


Man I love that picture. 
That needs to go in the Hay Talk picture "Hall of Fame" .........if we have one.....lol


----------



## Grateful11

Wife and son bringing in 18 4x4 bales of soybean and millet hay.


----------



## hog987

Here is how I take hay over to the neighbor's to feed his animals.


----------



## slowzuki

Kinda hard to see but we used to haul 18 4x4's per wagon and pull 2 wagons at a time.


----------



## hillside hay

Loaded up and headed to replacement heifer raising facility.


----------



## rjmoses

I use a six/seven bale EZ Haul side dump trailer. Here's their advert's:

http://www.haytrailer.com/load-unload.htm

Ralph


----------



## Guest

2 wide 2high. 26 at a time.


----------



## deadmoose

rjmoses said:


> I use a six/seven bale EZ Haul side dump trailer. Here's their advert's:http://www.haytrailer.com/load-unload.htmRalph


How much does something like that run?


----------



## rjmoses

deadmoose said:


> How much does something like that run?


I paid $4200 for mine including extras like spare tie, electric brakes on both axles, delivery, etc., new from the factory.

I use a 3 pt hitch on my tractor and haul seven 5' bales (six on trailer, one on the FEL) out of the field.

Two of us can move 9 bales a trip. One of us operating a tractor pulling this trailer and one loading. We haul 25-30 bales then stack them.

Ralph


----------



## Troy Farmer

This year we bought an EZ Haul 10 bale hay trailer. Absolutely love it! Most of my customers don't have a way to unload and those that do like the fact I can unload and they don't have to be there.


----------



## rajela

Like this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GawasFarm

carcajou said:


> I use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ken 016.JPG Or my Western Star with a 24' bed, it hauls 14 at a time.


*Drool* That would make my life so much easier



hillside hay said:


> Loaded up and headed to replacement heifer raising facility.


Do you ever haul and store wrapped that way or are you feeding those pretty quick on the other end?? Trying to figure out the best way to haul my haylage as it is wrapped in the field without tearing it with multiple handlings.


----------



## Bgriffin856

If close to the barn/stack we use a flat wagon and tractor. Haul eight 4x5's first layer and three on top total of 11. Or 10 4x4's like this picture 18 with a full top layer. Use wood blocks to keep bales from rolling off. If hauling by myself. i use two wagons fill both haul one in and unload back to get the other and unload. repeat. Two skidloaders make life easier one in the field other at the barn/stack










If hauling a distance use the 20ft gooseneck and pickup usually just haul 8 4x5's or 10 4x4's. Use ratchet straps to secure bales. Use either the 90 chevy 3/4ton or 97 ford one ton










Don't understand why some need fancy stuff to haul bales


----------



## hillside hay

No we don't haul them to the yard for storage. We have a pad at the field that they sit on till we need them.


----------



## Tim/South

I haul 17 on a 32' dual tandem and 4 or 5 on the bed of the Mack 250 I pull it with.


----------



## JD3430

I'm switching to that system. Gonna keep using the dual tandem trailer so I can pull it with small truck and gooseneck, but I'm buying an Allison auto road tractor with an adapter for a 5th wheel.
S/A Road tractors are a dime a dozen and can be found with 8.3's, L-10, M-11's...


----------



## Troy Farmer

Picture of our rig.


----------



## bluefarmer

Never have owned one, (inline hay hauler)but it just seems like your not hauling the full amount of bales possible per trip,resulting in more trips/time involved in hauling hay,although I know turn around time would be a lot less.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Loading is quick and unloading is very quick. You can move a lot of hay in a hurry. Also, you don't need a tractor at the unloading site.

Sorry about the picture being sideways.


----------



## Dill

JD3430 said:


> I'm switching to that system. Gonna keep using the dual tandem trailer so I can pull it with small truck and gooseneck, but I'm buying an Allison auto road tractor with an adapter for a 5th wheel.
> S/A Road tractors are a dime a dozen and can be found with 8.3's, L-10, M-11's...


Check coke/pepsi trucks, a couple guys I know have switched to them. Cheap money to buy, basically 1/3 of the purchase price of a used 1 ton. Sounds like you already have commercial auto insurance with the apportioned plates.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I use a red rhino hay trailer that holds 11 bales, I have now got many of the locals to by hay wagons like mine. Also have a 52' step deck and I did have a 46' gooseneck with 15k axles. All pulled with my 04 dodge or semi.


----------



## somedevildawg

Thems some nice trailers Lewis......


----------



## Lewis Ranch

somedevildawg said:


> Thems some nice trailers Lewis......


Thanks they are pretty nice rigs, I still kick myself every day for selling that big gooseneck. Best pulling trailer I ever had(and I've had a lot) 35' deck 5' triple ramps and 6' upper deck had 15k axles 17.5 tires and electric over hydraulic brakes. The absolute perfect set-up. I made 10 runs to New-Mexico with 34 rolls at a time with no problems and many to west Texas. One more pic I found with my 6400 and 7410 on board.


----------



## somedevildawg

Who made that trailer........


----------



## Lewis Ranch

It's a "Legend" I have a couple buddy's that have them too and by far the best trailers I have ever seen and pulled. The one I had was an 08' model and original price tag was just a tad over 16k, it was custom built for hotshot. I bought it for $6500 had 4 new tires put on, put 20-30k miles on it and sold for $8000.

http://www.legendtrailer.com/ would highly recommend them.


----------



## JD3430

Yeah that is a nice trailer.


----------



## rjmoses

bluefarmer said:


> Never have owned one, (inline hay hauler)but it just seems like your not hauling the full amount of bales possible per trip,resulting in more trips/time involved in hauling hay,although I know turn around time would be a lot less.


I have a 6/7 bale trailer like that. When loaded with 6 5x6 BR alfalfa bales, I'm pulling about 12,000 lbs. This is about all my Ford F250 diesel likes to handle over the road.

The key advantages are that I don't have to have any equipment at drop site and I can travel throughout the field with worrying about dropping a load.

Ralph


----------



## DSLinc1017

JD3430 said:


> Man I love that picture.
> That needs to go in the Hay Talk picture "Hall of Fame" .........if we have one.....lol


I suggested a hall of fame a while back. Still think it would be a great place to post pictures of the good the bad and the ugly!

As to not hijack the tread, yes awesome rig!


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

Here is how we do it up in the Midwest.





  








IMG 0673




__
T & R Hay Farms


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








IMG 0691




__
T & R Hay Farms


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








IMG 0050




__
T & R Hay Farms


__
Feb 25, 2014











  








IMG 0635




__
T & R Hay Farms


__
Feb 25, 2014


----------



## Mark13

We use a combination of a semi with a 48' step deck and pickups with goosenecks.


----------



## JD3430

Mark13 welcome to Hay Talk.
The bales in the 1st picture are really nice. 
Looks like they came out of a machine shop.


----------



## Mark13

JD3430 said:


> Mark13 welcome to Hay Talk.
> The bales in the 1st picture are really nice.
> Looks like they came out of a machine shop.


Thank you sir.

We try and make the nicest bales we can.

Those were wheat straw bales.

All our round bales are baled with a B7090 MultiCrop and an IH 1486.


----------



## T & R Hay Farms

Wheat straw bales turn out really nice if you get a consistent windrow. Our first year baling cornstalks they turned out gorgeous yellow and all smooth sides and sharp edges. Easier to sell the bale when they look pretty 

Richard


----------



## panhandle9400

We use a 56' flatbed and a 53' double drop trailer.


----------



## JD3430

Here's my rig, but its substandard mushroom hay


----------



## deadmoose

Or, as most others call it. Hay.


----------



## RedNeckRacin

Old way with a 1 ton cummins.

New way with an International!


----------



## JD3430

How do you like the moritz?


----------



## MT hayer

I like the Binder Red neck! Is it an old power company truck or rail road? More people should have one of them. Me included! The Western Star is a little overkill! How about the Moritz? Never seen one before.


----------



## JD3430

Here's my old binder. 4800 4x4 [email protected]
Sold it last fall. Miss it already. 
Used the proceeds to buy hay equipment.


----------



## MT hayer

Looks like it had a dump box on it? looks like it was clean though. That 466 just wasn't real woofy! I would way rather of had a 8.3 Cummins. It did the job I bet though?


----------



## mlappin

22 per trip, 11 on the straight truck, 11 on the trailer. If ground conditions are iffy just the truck.

I've been thinking about finding a flat bed for our semi, but I have several fields you can just get the straight trucks in. Then of course I'd have to make room somewhere to store it or just leave it outside.


----------



## JD3430

MT hayer said:


> Looks like it had a dump box on it? looks like it was clean though. That 466 just wasn't real woofy! I would way rather of had a 8.3 Cummins. It did the job I bet though?


It was a 250 "hi torque". I think it' was 700 ft lbs. That was a lot in '92. Talk about an easy/cheap engine to own. 
Truck ran awesome, even loaded. 
8.3 Cummins had more spunk (1/2 liter bigger), but I think 466's are more reliable and cheaper parts, too.


----------



## RedNeckRacin

Its on 2001 international with a dt530E and an allison md3060 with all 6 gears open. Air ride suspension in the back leather seats up front lol. Both fron seats are air ride as well. I love the moritz. Very strong and well built trailer. I bought it due to the size of the structural members (I'm known for breaking things that just meet what I need them to do) and the adjustable beaver tail which is fantastic since I almost have two trailers with it. Beaver tail for loading the tractor and full flat deck for hauling hay. Only thing is I should have gotten a bigger one!


----------



## bluefarmer

I got a 95 international 6+1 transmission dt466e 18 ft. Flatbed dump,built a receiver hitch to pull my 30 ft elite gooseneck, used to haul a lot of the hay, but now I just pick up the phone and call a guy that hauls for a living, ain't fired the truck up in over 6 months, oughta sell it but fraid I'll regret it


----------



## JD3430

bluefarmer said:


> I got a 95 international 6+1 transmission dt466e 18 ft. Flatbed dump,built a receiver hitch to pull my 30 ft elite gooseneck, used to haul a lot of the hay, but now I just pick up the phone and call a guy that hauls for a living, ain't fired the truck up in over 6 months, oughta sell it but fraid I'll regret it


Yeah, I sold my IH. I definitely regret it, but I wanted a tractor and hay tools more than truck. Got good money for it, so I sold mine.


----------



## MT hayer

3430, you really think that 466 is more reliable then the 8.3?


----------



## JD3430

MT hayer said:


> 3430, you really think that 466 is more reliable then the 8.3?


The older ones? Yes. 
Cheaper rebuilds, too. Injectors for older DT's were $30. 
Even with that said, I'd probably rather have an 8.3L. I always liked displacement. 
I once spoke with an Allison transmission engineer, he told me the DT 466 had so much off pedal torque they had to redesign and strengthen their MD transmissions


----------



## MT hayer

Huh, that is something. I have never heard that before. I drove two for silage trucks and they always started, but you weren't going to have a runaway down hill!


----------



## JD3430

MT hayer said:


> Huh, that is something. I have never heard that before. I drove two for silage trucks and they always started, but you weren't going to have a runaway down hill!


Well, that doesn't mean much. DT466's start at 175HP and go up to 300HP. Maybe the one you drove was a low powered one. 
If it has low HP injectors or tune, it doesn't matter what brand, its gonna be doggy. 
Mine was 250 HT and empty it was fun to drive. Loaded, it was decent.


----------



## 3srcattleco

I really like the ford f800 with the 8.3 or 5.9 we have both. 32 ft gooseneck and a tandem dual 40 ft and two dodge pickups with inline 9 and 10 bale trailers.


----------



## MT hayer

Well 3sr, looks like a good trailer, just need to have duals under the front of the trailer, not sport singles? Where is the F800? What year do you have?


----------



## 3srcattleco

A 98 with an 8.3/ 6speed and just bought a 95 with a 5.9. The 95 has a brand new cummins reman new inline pump and new trans and clutch. They couldn't make it run. So I picked it up for 2900 and the fuel line had junk in it runs really good now.


----------



## onebadsob3

I'm going to have to find my pictures of us hauling hay, nothing special, but I thought hauling 17 or 20 bales on a trailer were a lot until seeing these pictures. We've got a 30' Kaufman GN we can haul 17 or 20 on depending on how we load it. Put a gooseneck hitch in a 93 International with a 18' dump bed and could haul 25 that way, but it doesn't have much power so we can haul 11 on it without a trailer with some standards we leaned back on the rear. We bale 4x5's though.


----------



## bluefarmer

95 international dt466e, 6 plus 1 transmission 18 ft. Bed, 30 foot elite gn trailer 4x5 bales 12 on truck, 23 on trailer. That's how I use to haul got more hay ground/ irons in the fire, just let a hauler do it unless I'm keeping it


----------



## Shady Lane

I gather and group my bales with a Haukaas Bale Cart, if the fields are within a few miles from home I haul them straight into the stackyard. Otherwise I group them with the Bale Cart into semi load clusters and load onto the semi out of the field or place them to one edge of the field in rows for later pickup either with the bale cart or Semi trailer. I haul 30 bales pipe style (pyramid of 3 bales down the length of the trailer) on a 53' trailer on short hauls of 40 miles or less give or take or 34 bales crosswise on the same trailer.

Right now I'm looking at hauling them standing on their ends 2 high and 2 wide like pop cans with the use of a rotating bale grapple, this should let me get 36 bales on a 53' trailer to maximise my tonnage on longer hauls.


----------



## rajela

4X4 Bales ?????


----------



## Shady Lane

No sir, those are 5'x6' bales.

JD 568 baler.


----------



## dirtball08

Here's what I use


----------



## dirtball08

It's a 81 star with a green slade bale picking deck. It may be older, but still works like a charm.


----------



## deadmoose

Dirtball- is that 18 bales? 4*5 or? How does the bale picking deck work?


----------



## dirtball08

Yup 18 bales. Theres a arm on the left side that picks the bales up. The arm also extends out to put bales on the top row. This is the first generation of picker trucks.

The new style of decks, just put the lower level on and then another arm will lift the l/s bale up and then the picker arm will put a bale under the top bale.

This new style of deck is alot easier on the frame. On my style of deck, when the arm is extended out for top bale, its about 8ft away from the truck. Thats alot stress on the frame when your lifting 1500-1700lb bales.

All of my bales are 5x6. I'll take pics for ya of the arm in different positions so you get the idea of how it works.


----------



## dirtball08

It may be a while for pics. Finally getting a good rain. Lol


----------



## dirtball08

Theres a video on youtube. Pete 379 bale truck raw footage. Very similar deck to mine.


----------



## dirtball08

Cancade and goldenveiw are the baledeck manufactorers up here in alberta.


----------



## deadmoose

Peterbilt 379 Bale Truck- Raw Footage: 




Looks like a nice rig.


----------



## JD3430

That's nice. Want to sell it? 
Lol


----------



## slowzuki

Oh to have dry fields like that!


----------



## barnrope

Today I got some pictures of the Highline mover I got from Cy. With 14 5'x6' bales it gets pretty heavy. 12 seem to go a little better.


----------



## Vol

Nice rig barnrope. Looks like a great time saver.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

12 has the stack smoking. What's the model green machine?


----------



## barnrope

deadmoose said:


> 12 has the stack smoking. What's the model green machine?


Its a 4620 from 1972. He had slowed down and turned and then just throttled up. It lets out a a lot of black smoke before the turbo gets wound up good. Its probably a little harder on fuel than it should be, but its fun to drive, and is never short on power!


----------



## 3srcattleco

Does that ever tear the net? I need one of those. I had 1400 bales to move off the field last season.


----------



## hog987

dirtball08 said:


> Here's what I use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Oh I see that truck can climb 90 degree hills, Just what I need for the one field :lol:

Where are you located in Alberta


----------



## Bgriffin856

barnrope said:


> Its a 4620 from 1972. He had slowed down and turned and then just throttled up. It lets out a a lot of black smoke before the turbo gets wound up good. Its probably a little harder on fuel than it should be, but its fun to drive, and is never short on power!


Good ol' muscle tractor

It dont take much to let out a cloud of smoke with them early turbo'd ones. Pull out on the road with our 1066 and a fully loaded forage wagon of wet corn silage drop it in Hi 4 crack the throttle open. I have blocked out the sun. Kinda like giving the finger to the EPA and Obummer


----------



## barnrope

3srcattleco said:


> Does that ever tear the net? I need one of those. I had 1400 bales to move off the field last season.


Yes, it will occasionally tear net. The better you get at operating, the fewer net problems you will have. Its never torn off all the net, only little bits.


----------



## dirtball08

Jus


hog987 said:


> Oh I see that truck can climb 90 degree hills, Just what I need for the one field :lol:
> Where are you located in Alberta


Just north of Strathmore.


----------



## Stuckey1

This works well for us


----------



## swmnhay

barnrope said:


> Today I got some pictures of the Highline mover I got from Cy. With 14 5'x6' bales it gets pretty heavy. 12 seem to go a little better.


Tom,That looks familiar 

Watch out for the trees,thats how the one are got tweaked unloading.

I had it on a 3505 MF about 95 hp.That was the bare minimum for it.Never took on the road loaded.

Uhohh I see you tweeked the thingy in middle.


----------



## Teslan

This is how I haul rounds.


----------



## somedevildawg

Me likes! ^^^


----------



## deadmoose

Teslan said:


> This is how I haul rounds.


Not working for me. Account terminated? Guessing your thoughts on rounds like mine on small squares?


----------



## Teslan

"https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=733774819986822" I think this might work for awhile


----------



## deadmoose

Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## Vol

Looks dangerous.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer

I don't think I could get my wife to help me doing it like that!!


----------



## Shady Lane

I couldn't get the link to work.


----------



## Fireman355

deadmoose said:


> Wow. That's all I can say.


I feel the same way, that is more tractor than I got field for it to turn around.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

We just use forks on the tractor and a 45' Gobob pipe inline trailer. I like it. The last photo shows how the stacks look straight off the dump trailer. Pretty good and straight. I like to restock it though to prevent side spoilage where they touch each other, and to classify the hay.


----------



## deadmoose

Minnesota Super 6 running gear pulling with a half ton. It sure feels hard on the truck with 11 4.5' rounds.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

How I do it in Bama!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> How I do it in Bama!


Breaking the new truck in! Nice looking setup.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Yea it pulls pretty good but not like that 07 with the commonrail 5.9


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> How I do it in Bama!


How long and what brand is that trailer the 1 ton is pulling? I'm looking for a gooseneck and that looks like it holds up well


----------



## rajela

Looks like a 32' or 34'


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Pro-trak it's 35 feet. Dual tandem


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I think it's a 1996 model. It has held up well, I don't know if ProTrak is even still being made but I would buy another. The lone wolf has been good also, I would buy it in a 35 foot as well if I had the extra cash!!


----------



## Fireman355

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> How I do it in Bama!


We Roll Tide In Bama,


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Fireman355 said:


> We Roll Tide In Bama,


Idk about that shit!


----------



## somedevildawg

Sounds like a war eagle fan to me......I thought Saban would be running for governor by now, guess there's just too much money in coaching!


----------



## CRE10

Nice. We gather with a Cat 299C, Cat 262D, and a 6 and 7 bale inline.











Then we can scout fields with this


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Here is my field scouter! Unfortunately I don't get much scouted because of my heavy foot.


----------



## CRE10

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Here is my field scouter! Unfortunately I don't get much scouted because of my heavy foot.


My neighbor just traded his two seater for the 4 seater. They're cool.


----------



## Fireman355

somedevildawg said:


> Sounds like a war eagle fan to me......I thought Saban would be running for governor by now, guess there's just too much money in coaching!


Why be Governor, when you can coach at ALABAMA.....


----------



## JD3430

My field scouting vehicles:


----------



## CRE10

JD3430 said:


> My field scouting vehicles:


You win the internet!!!


----------



## somedevildawg

JD3430 said:


> My field scouting vehicles:


Nice red wings.....


----------



## deadmoose

Minnesota made?


----------



## JD3430

deadmoose said:


> Minnesota made?


Yeah, i wont buy the chinese ones until Red Wing completely shuts down in the states. Love them. Solid as reinforced concrete. They took great care of my feet down to the Phantom Ranch in the grand coanyon and at work everyday. Steel toes. They are holding up amazingly well. Just a little tearing on the inside liners. 
My wife and kids wore sporting goods store hiking shoes. Kids did OK, but wife lost both big toe nails, but she tougher it out.

Love Red Wings for serious work. $169 and worth $269.


----------



## Guest

.


----------



## covenanthay

Hay Truck




__
covenanthay


__
Jul 23, 2014


__
1


----------



## sethd11

Bbos, loving that lowpro gooseneck behind the older Chevy.


----------



## deadmoose

Do you use a grapple to unload?


----------



## Dill

Found this on craigslist today. Struck me as not a half bad idea.


----------



## somedevildawg

I like....Them old school buses are being used for lots of things....wonder how the bales come off, I'm bettin to the side....or ya think they manually pick em.....


----------



## Dill

I think they put them on and off with a tractor. Had a hitch for hauling a wagon too. But I'd think a hoist wouldn't be too hard to install. The price was 5k, but buses are pretty cheap and have great motors.


----------



## mlappin

Frames weren't the heaviest on the old buses as they relied on the body to add a lot of rigidity so I'm not sure they'd handle a hoist or not.


----------



## covenanthay

deadmoose said:


> Do you use a grapple to unload?


no, I just raise the truck bed and they slide right off


----------



## deadmoose

Even better.


----------



## mlappin




----------



## CRE10




----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


>


That's the setup I want. Wouldn't mind if the flatbed was 4WD, too.

I can get 22 on the bigger trailer, but its really loaded. Usually cross the scale at 34k.


----------



## mlappin

4wd straight trucks are rare around here and salty at that. On the heavier soils I may still get out okay with 2wd but still can cause a lot of damage to the alfalfa, so even if I can get across it doesn't mean I should.

I rarely go two wide on the top row, makes the truck especially top heavy and tippy. I may go two wide on the trailer once in a great while if I'm going to have a few bales left. Like if I'm going to have 13 bales left I'll make two trips with 12 bales on the trailer so I can get the last 11 on the truck and still haul the loader on the trailer.


----------



## Orchard6

We use this for both square and round bales. 
It's a '90 TopKick with a 3116 CAT and straight 6 speed trans. 
We use a Case 584E forklift to load and unload rounds and of course the squares are hand loaded and unloaded.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Bet it hauls apple bins pretty slick also! Or do you use a "Bin Master"?

All the bins at the farm I used to work on go onto trailers for the ride to storage, less bruising!


----------



## Orchard6

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Bet it hauls apple bins pretty slick also! Or do you use a "Bin Master"?
> All the bins at the farm I used to work on go onto trailers for the ride to storage, less bruising!


This is what we use to haul out of the orchards. If we are close to the storages we will haul bins there but if we are farther away we use a semi.

The red truck gets used for hauling empty bins and equipment around. It has plenty of go but not enough whoa for hauling full bins!


----------



## Orchard6

This is the semi. An 05 Freightliner Columbia with a C15 CAT and a 13 speed eaton.


----------



## deadmoose

I cut a dozen or so acres of second crop alfalfa clover. I cranked the pressure up from 1000 psi to 1500 and only have 3 trips of bales to come home. Not enough trips to use 2 tractors and a truck. That's a nice load for the 7040.


----------



## endrow

Getting these extra wagons to let the hay go threw a sweat are a plus after a day like yestetday


----------



## JD3430

Nice looking sq bales, Endrow. 
I'm starting to think I should get a 3x3 square baler and get out of round bales.


----------



## carcajou

JD3430 said:


> Nice looking sq bales, Endrow.
> I'm starting to think I should get a 3x3 square baler and get out of round bales.


JD You must make the equipment dealers day, always trading iron. lol


----------



## cmd

JD3430 said:


> Nice looking sq bales, Endrow.
> I'm starting to think I should get a 3x3 square baler and get out of round bales.


Really research that before you do. 3x3 is so, "yesterday" here. It's all going 3x4, Not that I wouldn't have one for myself but I can think of only one 3x3 left around here and he can't stay busy I understand. Problem is 3x4 takes more tractor and money.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Orchard6 said:


> This is what we use to haul out of the orchards. If we are close to the storages we will haul bins there but if we are farther away we use a semi.
> 
> The red truck gets used for hauling empty bins and equipment around. It has plenty of go but not enough whoa for hauling full bins!


Ayup, that is what we refer to as a "bin-master". Brookdale (The farm I used to work on)uses one to put out the empty bins, but load all the full bins onto sprung tandem axle trailers with tractor mounted forklifts. the trailers carry 10 bins flat. I'll have to get some pictures!


----------



## hog987

Here is how I move the bales to the side of the fields. When Iam going down the steeper hills leave the top row off. Always have at least one bale on the tractor or other wise going up the hills it lifts the front of the tractor off the ground.


----------



## Supa Dexta




----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Supa Dexta said:


>


Sweet rig man! Pretty country there too.

I'm definitely jealous of some of the rigs on this thread. Great pics guys!


----------



## MF_Fab

Here's what we use/build










This one huals 10 on bottom.


----------



## 3srcattleco

Neighbors barn burnt down a couple weeks ago 800 5x5 round bales in it. He bought every bale I could roll up. We moved over 500 this week. Ran two 40' goosenecks, two 9 bale inline trailers and two semis. I'm tired of loading hay.


----------



## Bgriffin856

This how we did it this year since our goose neck is out of comission for the time being



Haul eleven at a time eight on the wagon and three on the truck. Only hauling 4 miles one way at the most so it wasnt too bad. Actually quicker than the goose since are hauling three more bales and we usually dont go any faster with it on these dirt roads. Have a couple good hills to climb so its a good load for the 7.3 no point and running to the max with it. By the way flatbeds are much more handier than a regular box


----------



## PaMike

Good thing you have the 7.3 and not a 6.0 or 6.4.. You better keep that truck for a while. What happened to the gooseneck?


----------



## Bgriffin856

PaMike said:


> Good thing you have the 7.3 and not a 6.0 or 6.4.. You better keep that truck for a while. What happened to the gooseneck?


Plan on it put alot into it this spring. Usually only use it to haul or tow something. Use two ford rangers for daily drivers and light hauling and towing and any other tasks.

Trailer needs new wiring and brake work. Its a 1989 so it has seem its fair share of miles


----------



## ARD Farm

I got a deal on 2 ancient New Idea forage wagons with tandem axles. They make dandy round bale/square bale wagons and scrapping the forage boxes about paid for the lumber.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Sometimes the ranger is used


----------



## somedevildawg

Ima liking them Fords Griff!! Can't believe they stopped making the ranger, had a couple of em....great little trucks...


----------



## Bgriffin856

That they are ours get used for a bit of everything. Better than a atv and more economical than a full sized pickup. We do more with ours than most 3/4 and 1 tons ever will

Probably quit production to push the half tons as they seem popular


----------



## deadmoose

You two were the only ones who would buy em. They kept that plant open for longer than it should have been hoping the demand could meet supply.


----------



## Bgriffin856

deadmoose said:


> You two were the only ones who would buy em. They kept that plant open for longer than it should have been hoping the demand could meet supply.


Sounds like my ex who thinks you need a minimum of a 3/4 diesel to get groceries and run errands and not much else. .. ..


----------



## CRE10

Bgriffin856 said:


> Sounds like my ex who thinks you need a minimum of a 3/4 diesel to get groceries and run errands and not much else. .. ..


Well if she's a big girl then she buys lots of groceries and needs a big truck.


----------



## Bgriffin856

CRE10 said:


> Well if she's a big girl then she buys lots of groceries and needs a big truck.


Haha thats a good one. No its a staus thing gotta have the best of the best and has to be new even when your in over your head in debt.....


----------



## enos

Not the fastest because of having to strap so much but 32 4'x5'


----------



## IH 1586

Here is what I use to move mine. Can't wait to get a gooseneck. I have one customer I haul 11 loads this way. I don't make a habit of trucking, but he is a good customer so I make an exception.


----------



## JD3430

IH 1586 said:


> Here is what I use to move mine. Can't wait to get a gooseneck. I have one customer I haul 11 loads this way. I don't make a habit of trucking, but he is a good customer so I make an exception.


I'm selling my 24' gooseneck if you want one. 
14k GVWR
4K empty. 
Good deck
Great tires/wheels. 
current PA inspection sticker until 5/15.


----------



## IH 1586

JD3430 said:


> I'm selling my gooseneck if you want one.
> 14k GVWR
> 4K empty.
> Good deck
> Great tires/wheels.
> current PA inspection sticker until 5/15.


If the budget would allow I would definitely have been interested. Thanks 
for the offer


----------



## Brian8

I haul 19 bales on my flat bed trailer at a time. Two sets wide and three high with one in the bed of the truck. I only do this around the farm and not on the roads as it is WAY over every weight limit of any kind but it sure makes getting hay to the house a lot quicker


----------



## German Farmer

I thought we were the only ones with a crew cab semi!

We took a Georgia highway truck- DT 466 with Allison auto, shortened it, put a fifth wheel and rear hitch on it and a wet kit.

Really thought we had something. It is better than a pick-up for sure, but it struggles with even a 22' dump trailer full of corn.

Hay wise, it is great. Handles our 32 foot gooseneck and the 24 foot tag trailer just fine.


----------



## Tim/South

I need to figure out how to rotate pictures in my file.

This is how I haul on the road any distance. 17 on the goose, 4 on the truck bed. Locally, we put 6 on the truck rather than 4.


----------



## treymo

Here's me. Leased truck and trailer. Kept me and another guy I hired running pretty steady this winter.


----------



## JD3430

I'm buying my 30' trailer this week (hopefully). Will use 550 to pull it. 
Really want a freightliner with at least 275Hp air brakes and an Allison. They're really cheap to buy. 
See them all over for $10k. 
Then I can go back to a 1 ton truck for lighter gooseneck loads.
Would also like to have a 16-20' 20k lb dump trailer for stone, dirt, construction trash, etc.


----------



## gearhartfarms82




----------



## Grateful11




----------



## mjedd12

14 at a time 2 trucks


----------



## Orchard6

I shared this in another post but it fits here as well.




We haul 20 4x4's at a time.


----------



## pyramidtrailer

View media item 1271View media item 1273
Would anyone be interested in a hay trailer that is under width when down and allows you the comfort of dumping your trailer and resetting it from your truck with hydraulics? A 22 foot trailer can haul 12 bales (3 rows of 4), a 28 foot trailer can haul 13 bales (3 rows of 5), a 33 foot trailer that can haul 18 bales (3 rows of 6) or a 38 foot trailer that can haul 21 bales (3 rows of 7).

https://www.facebook.com/pyramidtrailers?ref=hl


----------



## somedevildawg

pyramidtrailer said:


> Would anyone be interested in a hay trailer that is under width when down and allows you the comfort of dumping your trailer and resetting it from your truck with hydraulics? A 22 foot trailer can haul 12 bales (3 rows of 4), a 28 foot trailer can haul 13 bales (3 rows of 5), a 33 foot trailer that can haul 18 bales (3 rows of 6) or a 38 foot trailer that can haul 21 bales (3 rows of 7).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pyramidtrailers?ref=hl


I was not in the top of my math class but ima thinkin you meant 15 bales on the 28' trailer....nice looking trailers....

Welcome to haytalk, feel free to post a link to vids

Edit: I see there is a video on the Facebook site....


----------



## ARD Farm

I'm typically the odd person.... I haul my rounds on a Kaufman gooseneck 28 foot beaver tail, tandem axle with my 350 Ford diesel.

I haul mine from the field, eye to the sky double wide (50" diameter 4 foot wide bales) loaded with pallet forks stacked 2 high for a total of 20 rounds per load. They never see a hay spear except to marshall them at the head end where I flip them to be on end. It's easier to haul them that way plus I stack eye to the sky in the barn and so do my customers. Unloading is simply forking off and stacking inside. I usually unload them stacked 2 high and take them to the barn.

You'll never find a round on it's side at our place. I store mine exactly like Mlappin does. No spoilage, no loss and they come out of the barn looking as good as they went in.

I can handle a lot of bales that way, quickly.

Don't need no stinking specialized trailer, hydraulic dump or anything else. The Kaufman hauls everything from hay to old cars......

No pictures, I'm not photogenic.....lol


----------



## IH 1586

This is how I have to haul when the round bale wagon is not available.


----------



## gearhartfarms82

Pryamid trailers,
How do you get bales to set down in the cradels enough to keep them from coming out?


----------



## JD3430

Sorry I had filter on in this picture but this is 18 60 in hers on my new Big Tex. 
Love the trailer.


----------



## G&GFarms

well this is how me and dad move bales. havent been on here since so busy but we move alot alot of hay fast. 986 likes to beller a little coal when you turn on to the highway. i seen a prius at one time and i opened it completely up.


----------



## azmike

Just borrow your brother-in-laws trailer for a couple of months......


----------

